# Presale/kickstarter for new CD of piano music including 2 TC composers



## hreichgott

Hi TalkClassical!

I'm planning a new CD project to record in the studio this summer. It is interesting, entertaining and accessible music by three well-established composers and three up-and-coming new composers including TC's very own stevenobrien and oogabooha. To cover studio time, licensing fees and production costs, I'm doing a pre-sale of the CD through Kickstarter. (There are also some fun extra rewards for anyone who wants to pledge more generously.)

Kickstarter keeps track of pledges, but no one will owe any money unless enough pledges come in to fund 100% of the costs. A pledge of $9 buys a digital copy of the music, $14 buys a physical copy, and delivery will be in September. There are other fun rewards for more generous pledges too. The pre-sale runs only through the month of April so have a look!

Here's a video with more about the music and some audio excerpts:
[video]http://kck.st/XSw59D[/video]

And here's a link to the project on kickstarter:
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/189691637/preludes-problems-and-prayers-contemporary-piano-m


----------



## StevenOBrien

Thank you so much for choosing to record some of my preludes. I'm very much looking forward to this . I will be pledging some money very soon.


----------



## juergen

I'm pleased that half of the goal at kickstarter already has been reached. I want to hear the recording.


----------



## Ukko

Even I, a geezer among geezers, have invested in this project. A fellow (but less geezerly) geezer complimented Mr. O'brien and his work, so...


----------



## StevenOBrien

Heather just very kindly donated three fantastic homemade recordings of my preludes to upload to my SoundCloud. This seemed like an appropriate place to share them, so -

__
https://soundcloud.com/stevenobrien%2Fsets

Thank you Heather .


----------



## Ukko

Listened to No. 10. Nice; original enough while reminding me of a certain contemporary and countryman of Debussy.


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> Even I, a geezer among geezers, have invested in this project. A fellow (but less geezerly) geezer complimented Mr. O'brien and his work, so...


I told you he was good didn't I ?


----------



## Ukko

moody said:


> I told you he was good didn't I ?


And occasionally you get it right. 

Just listened to the other two pieces; also good - and nothing like that Frenchman.


----------



## hreichgott

You're welcome Steven!


----------



## hreichgott

Also wanted to say: I have made a youtube video of the Reel by Lou Harrison to help get the word out about the project. The video medium is a good way to enjoy this piece which is full of palm clusters and forearm clusters! Forearm clusters are especially fun because of voicing issues: while making a cluster with the arm, you also have to hit a melody note with the fingers and get the balance right.


----------



## Ramako

This looks amazing! I'll put money in the moment I feel confident doing something online in dollars...

(Yes, my technical knowledge is not the most fantastic in the world, but there you go)


----------



## juergen

Almost there. But time is running out. So please...


----------



## hreichgott

The kickstarter is now funded!
And I have studio dates for July and August.
And now I have a lot of music to practice


----------



## PetrB

hreichgott said:


> The kickstarter is now funded!
> And I have studio dates for July and August.
> And now I have a lot of music to practice


The heartiest of congratulations to you! Break a leg


----------



## juergen

Any news about the CD?


----------



## hreichgott

Hi Juergen,
I thought I had a complete CD ready to go the first week of Sept and then it turned out one composer had some concerns that needed to be addressed. I now have a retake session scheduled for Nov. 20 for that composer's work.
Add me to the list of musicians who get behind with a project due to artistic objections  But I am confident this way it will be a better CD.
Heather


----------



## juergen

Thanks for the update. Good luck for the retake session. :tiphat:


----------



## hreichgott

Thanks! I will need it...


----------



## juergen

How did it go at the retake session?


----------



## hreichgott

Pretty well, I thought. Now we have to see what the composer thinks.


----------



## Ukko

hreichgott said:


> Pretty well, I thought. Now we have to see what the composer thinks.


I hope it's a go; I'm getting antsy. And I hope the culprit isn't Cory.


----------



## hreichgott

Well! It has been quite a couple of months. I did my retake of that one piece in November then over the holiday discovered that the track I had on CD was a half step flat and too slow. Being fairly certain that I hadn't accidentally transposed the piece by a half step, I contacted Northfire. They sent me a new copy, holidays intervened, it was also flat and slow, they got me back in and figured out that the clock rate on the track had been set to 44100 instead of 48000 (or was it the other way around?), we got a proper copy burned to CD, I sent it off to the composer, another holiday intervened, but now! Now the composer is happy with it, which makes 5 happy composers and one Lou Harrison whom I only wish I'd been bold enough to contact while he was still alive.

On to production!!!


----------



## hreichgott

They're here!!
I think I am technically not supposed to post links to cd sales, but, you can search CDBaby for it, or click on the link to my website and you'll be pointed in the right direction.
Distribution to Amazon and iTunes is in progress.


----------



## Ukko

hreichgott said:


> They're here!!
> I think I am technically not supposed to post links to cd sales, but, you can search CDBaby for it, or click on the link to my website and you'll be pointed in the right direction.
> Distribution to Amazon and iTunes is in progress.


Congratulations, Heather. Getting the project done must be a 'load off'.


----------

